# BMC Granfondo model and tire questions



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking to build up a winter bike, with wider tires for the asphalt paths in my area, which are rough during the winter.

Options are down to building up a Salsa Warbird or a BMC GF.

I'm planning to use 32c tires, which isn't a problem on the Warbird.

Do all the past/curent models allow for 32c tires? I see the recent models allow for 32c tires, but tempeted by some really good deals on ebay on previous year models.

Oh....I'm looking only at the disc version of the GF, and unfortunately, no BMC dealers in my area.


Thanks!


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the carbon GF02 which is a rim brake model. It comes with 28mm tires and I would be surprised if anything wider would fit. I did match my 28mm, Specialized Roubaix tires, with some wide rims and it's tight but just fits. The disc version comes with the same 28mm tires and I would not be surprised if you couldn't go bigger on that one either. 

I will tell you that between the 28mm tires and the stock seatpost the GF02 is very comfortable even on terrible roads. I was even on a gravel section this past weekend and amazed by just how compliant the ride was.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Short answer is no.


----------



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks.

So....it seems the carbon, non-disc models only take up to 28c tires.

While the newer, Aluminum disc models take larger tires.

granfondo GF02 Disc 105 ? road ? BMC Switzerland


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

The Warbird is more of a gravel/all roads bike. The Granfondo is an endurance road bike. They're not really the same thing


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. As you go from sport road, to endurance road, to gravel and CX, aspects of the geometry that affect handling, like headtube angle, chainstay length, wheelbase...change to progressively slow steering and make the bike handle better in rough and softer terrain. These are distinct from though often associated with aspects of geometry that affect fit, mainly stack and reach of the frame.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll drag this one up for search/fyi purposes. 

I have a 2015 GF02, with the stock Shimano RS wheels. With Conti 25c 4000s II on a true wheel, a 2mm hex wrench *just* fits between tire and the tightest point of the drive-side chain stay.

Mine came with the 25c Conti Ultra-Sport tires.


----------

